# Anyone else have a colonoscopy tomorrow?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Just thought it would be nice to talk with someone else who's prepping the same day and going thru what I will be later on this pm and tomorrow..... Let me know.


----------



## Bubba1 (Jun 20, 2002)

Just had prep yesterday 9/5. Had colonscopy this morning ### 8:00 AM. Prep was worst part. Hated it. Colonscopy was easy, hopefully they will sedate you as they did me. Goodluck, and don't worry. I hope everything works out


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

thanks ronald. i had my test last friday. went well. prep was disgusting but colonoscopy was relaxing-fell asleep and woke up quite giddy. it was nice after stressing over the test for a month!


----------

